# Please help...Goodman GMP gas furnace problem



## River (Oct 25, 2004)

Our heater is not working (and it's getting cold)...

Basically, when the thermostat calls for heat, nothing happens. The indicator light is blinking rapidly and continuously...This (according to the indicator chart) means that I should try reversing the primary and secondary wires (at the transformer) to reverse the polarity. I have tried this but the thing still won't work.

I am reading 26.7 Volts off of the secondary. The schematic calls for 24 VAC. Could the 2.7 VAC make a difference? Should I just replace the transformer?

I just replaced the control board a year and a half ago...so I'm hoping that's not it...but tell me if you think it is.

ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated! (also, does a 24 VAC transformer actually put out 26.5 V??? ...you know, like how they call them 2x4s but they really aren't 2" by 4" anymore)


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

If you are wanting to reverse polarity, you DON'T want to mix the primary and secondary leads with each other. Yes you can have that much voltage coming out on a 24v. transformer. My recommendation is call a professional in before you end up having to replace more than a board.


----------



## Richard Johnson (Oct 27, 2004)

I agree, you should call a qualifed service technician.


----------

